# Turns out my CJC-1295 was MT2



## Jonnyy (Mar 13, 2010)

Sooo long story short i decided to add GHRP-6 to the end of my last cycle. A friend of mine managed to source some from what he called a 'reliable source'

Anyway, everything was going fine running it for about two months with some nice fat loss. When i started PCT I added in some CJC-1295 from the same guy, packaging was the same all looked legit.

Started to run it along side the ghrp-6 and within a week i had an outbreak of spots on my forehead/temple which i thought was down to clomid. So i started to use sunbeds to try and dry them out and within a couple of sessions my skin colour started to darken pretty quickly. Started to notice freckles and moles appearing everywhere which **** me up abit so i stopped with the sunbeds.

Two weeks later from the last sunbed i look like an Arabian camel herder, people stated to comment asking where ive been, you had a spray tan ect - quite embarrassing lol. Stopped the GHRP-6/CJC and done some research and come the conclusion that i got mugged off with MT2.

Goes to show that these days who knows what stuff your injecting into your body. I just feel pretty ****ed off at the moment along side the dale winton comments and bargain hunt jokes

My question is how long am i going to look like this for?? i stopped 4 days ago and i still feel like im getting darker. **** knows what dose ive been running it at its pretty scary thinking about it.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Peps normally come over here unlabeled just a clear vial and coloured top, could of just been the source labeling them wrongly so maybe a genuine mistake on his part but still a fuk up by him all the same. Get in touch tell the source the crack see what he says.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Last time i done a vial of mt it lasted about 6 months. It will probably calm down after 2-3 months.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Mt 2 is incredible stuff...my fair hair is almost gone black from it, it's thicker and growing at an incredible rate. Almost sorry I started it.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

am i the only one that found this funny


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

this thread has potential if the after pics are as funny as I'm picturing in my head. (team america style black guy)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jake87 said:


> am i the only one that found this funny


I wasnt gonna say anything :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Mt 2 is incredible stuff...my fair hair is almost gone black from it, it's thicker and growing at an incredible rate. Almost sorry I started it.


Take some of that protein powder stuff coz that turns your hair white.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I wasnt gonna say anything :lol:


Nor me:lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> I wasnt gonna say anything :lol:


im glad yous now have,,,i spat my tea out when i read it,,,sorry op:lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Take some of that protein powder stuff coz that turns your hair white.


Good call...I forgot about that!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

jake87 said:


> am i the only one that found this funny


nope, i laughed too hahaha


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jonnyy said:


> Sooo long story short i decided to add GHRP-6 to the end of my last cycle. A friend of mine managed to source some from what he called a 'reliable source'
> 
> Anyway, everything was going fine running it for about two months with some nice fat loss. When i started PCT I added in some CJC-1295 from the same guy, packaging was the same all looked legit.
> 
> ...


didnt you notice your dick went black?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry op but this has made my day lol.

On a brighter note I have some peptides for sale if your interested


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

saved you a few pounds on a holiday, but i would be ****ed at the guy who gave it me, the thing is if you tell him that story him and his pals will role about laughiung when he tells them in the pub.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

lucanuk said:


> saved you a few pounds on a holiday, but i would be ****ed at the guy who gave it me, the thing is if you tell him that story him and his pals will role about laughiung when he tells them in the pub.


hahaha something like "I sold this dickhead some cjc stuff but i sent him tanning injections for a laugh, he emailed me other day and he looks like a fuucking chimney sweeper!!" hahaha


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> hahaha something like "I sold this dickhead some cjc stuff but i sent him tanning injections for a laugh, he emailed me other day and he looks like a fuucking chimney sweeper!!" hahaha


you got it mate you can see it being one of thoses epic laughing moments hahahaha wish i was there


----------



## Simon @ Lab Pep (Aug 30, 2012)

Jonnyy said:


> Sooo long story short i decided to add GHRP-6 to the end of my last cycle. A friend of mine managed to source some from what he called a 'reliable source'
> 
> Anyway, everything was going fine running it for about two months with some nice fat loss. When i started PCT I added in some CJC-1295 from the same guy, packaging was the same all looked legit.
> 
> ...


As Jon.B said, 2-3 months for skin to return normal colour. If you last used 4 days ago (8 days ago now) you certainly won't be getting any darker than you are. Funny story though.


----------



## Jonnyy (Mar 13, 2010)

It's only just started to fade now after about 2 1/2 weeks. Quite surprised how dark me togger got its almost black! Freckles and moles dont seem to be going though, are they going to fade aswell or am I gunna have to look at getting them lasered o

Looking back at Its quite funny, people actually thought I had been spray tanning. My mate didn't believe that it was his source that messed up but he's started the cjc that he got a week ago and already he's going brown.


----------



## Jonnyy (Mar 13, 2010)

Chimney sweepers a good description lol. Walked into my local two weeks ago and the guy behind the bar just pointed laughed and said what time did your boat arrive this morning. Bargain hunt came on whist I was eating me lunch at work... I got ripped


----------

